# strange poop



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

This is my budgie hen poop from last night. I've never seen anything like this. What could be the cause?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It doesn't look like anything to be alarmed over. Some birds hold their poop overnight, which results in a giant size first morning poop. If the poops over the course of the day looks "normal" especially with no physical symptoms, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

she looks healthy, chatting, chirping, eating and drinking normal, she is flying all over the room ... no abnormal vent bulge ...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, is she a lone budgie? Also is she in condition at present?
Changes to poo can be caused by a number of things, diet, wet food such like lettuce, kale, vegetables e.t.c. If a hen is in condition it can be a sign of an egg. Or some sickness.
I always advise if you are worried then an avian vet visit is the best possible road to take.


----------



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

yes she is single and she is in condition, but no bulge at vent or belly. afternoon poops are normal in size and color. no other illness signs.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It sounds as though your little girl had a simple digestive imbalance of some sort, even stress can cause these type of poops occasionally. glad to hear all is back to how it should be.:Love birds:


----------

